# The Great Badger Stakeout



## buckas (Jun 13, 2008)

Thought I'd put the still images in this thread.

*7th May 2013*

Having seen the Badgers at Sett A start to come out early I set my hide up along from the sett a few days ago to get them used to it, last night I went into the hide just before eight o'clock and was happy to see one venturing out at twenty past eight. It's the main female I've come to recognise on the night time videos, was also nice to finally 'meet' the clan members in daylight and see them in colour for a change.

#1









Venturing out of the sett, slinky side profile of a female badger

#2









Female Badger

That one started feeding towards me, but was hidden behind the small grassy mound - need to make a few tweaks to the hide position so I get clearer views next time. The female disappeared, then one of the cubs came out along with the below (male I think). Was quite dark now so shooting at ISO 6400 on the 5D, shutter speeds down to 1/100 at f/2.8.

#3









Badger in low light, ISO 6400 on the 5D Mark 3

#4









Badger in low light, ISO 6400 on the 5D Mark 3

Haven't checked the trail cams yet so hopefully have some more cub footage to upload.

To follow my Badger photography project check out my blog > http://drewbuckleyphotography.com/the-great-badger-stakeout/

cheers!

drew


----------



## Paintmaster1982 (Oct 23, 2007)

Good work. I take it they are a bit shy then?


----------



## Natalie (Jan 19, 2011)

I love #2 :argie:
Great photos Drew!


----------



## teamdirtydog (Jun 17, 2012)

excellent


----------



## buckas (Jun 13, 2008)

thanks everyone :thumb:



Paintmaster1982 said:


> Good work. I take it they are a bit shy then?


cheers, no completely wild - these were shot from a hide that was setup two days before entering to get them used to it. The slightest noise and they dash for the sett, so don't come into contact with humans if at all. Their eyesight isn't amazing so they rely on their superb sense of smell, correctly positioning myself so my scent won't blow towards them, settling into the hide before dusk together not making a noise means you can sometimes get them walking very close and not realising you're there. 

will get some more tonight hopefully 

cheers
drew


----------



## Paintmaster1982 (Oct 23, 2007)

Cool you where lucky to get the photo's you did. Look spot on.


----------



## buckas (Jun 13, 2008)

Update - 9th May 2013

A very blustery but sunny evening yesterday, made me wonder if they would turn up as sometimes they can be put off by unsettled weather due to impeding their sense of smell. Back at Sett A a young dog (I think?) Fox turned up for a look-about. Didn't hang around long but manged to catch it.



















A while passed and then the male Badger from the previous evening appeared. I thought I noticed some injuries to it the other evening but managed to get a closer view tonight. A*definite left ear injury and a*bald patch above the tail, together with the blood stained tail; obvious signs of scrapping with other Badgers, either over food or territory.
































































A nearby Blackbird (with chirping chicks) noticed the oncoming Badger and made enough noise for it to scare it off! Just as well, as it was then too dark to shoot then - left the trailcams to do their thing and video below.






cheers

drew


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

Really great shots Drew:thumb:


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

Excellent pictures :thumb:


----------



## spursfan (Aug 4, 2009)

Great Photo's Drew, nice depth of field there:thumb:
Video is awesome, 5 playful cubs.

Kev


----------



## CarPro.UK (Nov 22, 2011)

Photos put a smile on my face Drew- thanks for the words and for posting. :thumb:

Andy


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Drew excellent but you don't want to be messing with him he looks scary , hope it a very long lens , would not like to think you were Badger Bait


----------



## buckas (Jun 13, 2008)

Thanks for the kind comments peeps 

Hah yeh, nah they're more wary of us  tis a 300mm lens


----------



## buckas (Jun 13, 2008)

Update - 18th May 2013

Bit quiet on the Badger front, bad weather and busy*elsewhere*meant limited time in the hide this week - only just collected the memory cards from the trail cams with a weeks worth of videos on them, so will be a while going through them. All cubs seem to be present and growing fast! Managed some time in the hide on Thursday evening and here's a few images of the main female, came out around five past nine so ISOs were either 6400 or 8000.























































Still a few previous session images and some night videos to fill in as and when.


----------



## floydlloyd (Feb 24, 2013)

Photos are excellent mate. Keep up the good work.


----------



## TonyH38 (Apr 7, 2013)

Great photo 's thanks for sharing them.


----------



## buckas (Jun 13, 2008)

Thanks very much 

new video


----------



## buckas (Jun 13, 2008)

Hot off the press these images taken less than an hour ago - thought I'd test out using the 1D Mark 4 at the sett this evening, to see if they were bothered by noise. They were! Up til now I've been using my 5D Mark III with it's handy silent shutter mode, whilst it isn't completely silent it's a lot quiter than the 1D's and the sow proved that by legging it after a few clicks. Thankfully for me, I managed to get a few shots and the 1D's ISO performance is still pretty good in the higher numbers as the 5D.




























Next session will definitely be resorting back to the 5D to go un-noticed.

cheers,
drew


----------

